# air tank leak...



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

3 month with bags already leaks my bags dont leak but my tank will leak about 50 psi in about 2-3 hours i took out all the fittings and new telfon and still the same thing would check valve fail and leak? 









btw i have the airlift manual system


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

also my fuse to the compressor blew today


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Spray some soapy water on your fittings to pin point where the leak is coming from. Also use another sealer like Loctite 545 instead of the teflon tape.


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

rgarjr said:


> Spray some soapy water on your fittings to pin point where the leak is coming from. Also use another sealer like Loctite 545 instead of the teflon tape.


i did i checked all the lines with soap and water front bags rear bags all the fiitings have the liquid telfon and no leaks what so ever it just keeps lossing air while the bags stay at the same psi for hours


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm having the same issues....but I used loctite 565...


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

what kind of compressor you running?


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

rgarjr said:


> what kind of compressor you running?


Viair 3000


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

o wow i just did this trick .. and there is air leaking where the air compressor filter is :banghead: i guess i need a new check valve any clue which size i need 3/8 1/4 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-CHECK-VALVE.html


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

anybody any clue which one would i need for my setup? 3/8 INCH
1/2 INCH no clue which one i have :banghead:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

wowser, yep.. your check valve on the compressors leader hose is not doing its job.

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/REPLACEMENT-HOSE.html


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

I got the 380c compressor i guess i will just go with this 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/REPLACEMENT-HOSE.html

tnx for the replay


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

i had the same problem as you had when i first installed my airride.
idk if this is 100% true or not, but i heard however viair packages the comps/leader lines it has some sort of heat to it that will usually ruin the check valve? something like that. 
Just get the SMC check valve you linked to earlier, no reason in getting another leaderline with another potential bad valve on it. 
just undo the stock check valve from the leader line and install the sMc one,you will need to 1/4 as thats what the leader line is. 
like me, 








so far its been 100% leak free!!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

^
Good suggestion, an SMC check valve and a 1/4" nipple will also work.


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> i had the same problem as you had when i first installed my airride.
> idk if this is 100% true or not, but i heard however viair packages the comps/leader lines it has some sort of heat to it that will usually ruin the check valve? something like that.
> Just get the SMC check valve you linked to earlier, no reason in getting another leaderline with another potential bad valve on it.
> just undo the stock check valve from the leader line and install the sMc one,you will need to 1/4 as thats what the leader line is.
> ...


do i need anything else additional? or just the smc check valve and swap it out?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Mk42003 said:


> do i need anything else additional? or just the smc check valve and swap it out?


nope, just straight swap it out :beer:


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

I think my stock check valve is not doing it's job too!  I have 1 Viair 444 compressor. Thinking on going to get an SMC check valve sometime soon. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> nope, just straight swap it out :beer:


^^ This, it should solve all of your problems. :thumbup:

jettaaddictionII you have the most industrial looking setup I've ever seen, the size of the elbows is just insanely overkill. I love it. :laugh:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Miotke said:


> ^^ This, it should solve all of your problems. :thumbup:
> 
> jettaaddictionII you have the most industrial looking setup I've ever seen, the size of the elbows is just insanely overkill. I love it. :laugh:


haha  gets the job done!


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

i had this problem.. my 380c check walve was bad and the leader line was loose too at the connections.. replaced the leaderline and replaced it with a oem viair one.. and problems are solved =]]]


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

I've read that the Viair compressors have shotty at best check valves. Replacing it should resolve everything. :thumbup:


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

Tofik said:


> i had this problem.. my 380c check walve was bad and the leader line was loose too at the connections.. replaced the leaderline and replaced it with a oem viair one.. and problems are solved =]]]


well tried that i got a new one from airlift and 1 day later same **** over again :banghead: waiting on the SMC one :thumbup:


----------

